# Plates for Carroll Dividing Head



## JPigg55 (Jan 13, 2013)

I purchased  Carroll Dividing Head (model DR-6 Universal Dividing Head) a while back off eBay, but it only had/came with one plate and no chuck or collets.
I knew this when I bought it, but now want to add the other plates, collets, and chuck.
Haven't tried yet, but wondering if my SB9 chucks will fit. Not sure if the plates are still available or if any other makes would fit.
Anyone know of any sources for them ???


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 13, 2013)

Plates are usually numbered 1,2 and 3. The dows are also numbered. Knowing that can you tell me the plate number and the dow numbers on it? Do you have the paperwork for it. This will also have the numbers on it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Jan 13, 2013)

JPigg55 said:


> I purchased  Carroll Dividing Head (model DR-6 Universal Dividing Head) a while back off eBay, but it only had/came with one plate and no chuck or collets.
> I knew this when I bought it, but now want to add the other plates, collets, and chuck.
> Haven't tried yet, but wondering if my SB9 chucks will fit. Not sure if the plates are still available or if any other makes would fit.
> Anyone know of any sources for them ???



I have an LW, and I think Carroll either made some of them or was identical, so some of the LW plates will fit. Take note of the dimensions. From memory, I think they are 5.25", 1/8" thick. The Grizzly ones may fit. I bought some off of Grandtools, who is a member on here but not too active. I had one plate, and bought the other two off him. Good guy. The chuck I can't help you because I don't have one for my LW 6".  I don't know if it will take a standard thread or not. The plates show up rarely on Ebay, but prices have gotten out of line. I used to pay $15 a plate for them.


----------



## mosscreeker (Jan 14, 2013)

The threads for the chuck are 1 3/4 x 6 so you're out of luck with the south bend chuck. 
I have some literature on the Carroll Dividing Heads if you are interested. 

Jim


----------



## JPigg55 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I've been down hard with that nasty flue bug going around and it's a nasty one.
I'll get back to you when I get back on my feet a little better.


----------



## KySawdust (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a Bridgeport with a DRO that has bolt circle capabilities on it.  I am building a Dividing Head and had planned on making my own plates.  I was going to copy the same set of numbers from commercial plates.  

I imagine they are cheap enough to purchase but since I have built this thing from scratch I sort of want to make the plates too.  Am I living in a tree or is this realistic?

Brad K.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 14, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Plates are usually numbered 1,2 and 3.



The plates with my Carroll dividing head are A B C.

Dutch


----------



## Redirish (Apr 14, 2014)

KySawdust said:


> I have a Bridgeport with a DRO that has bolt circle capabilities on it.  I am building a Dividing Head and had planned on making my own plates.  I was going to copy the same set of numbers from commercial plates.
> 
> I imagine they are cheap enough to purchase but since I have built this thing from scratch I sort of want to make the plates too.  Am I living in a tree or is this realistic?
> 
> Brad K.



You bet you can make them. I got an Accupro rotary table from MSC , then discovered it had no plates and none were available. ( discontinued ). The plates for my BS-1 dividing head were a perfect fit, but I didn't want to keep swapping them out, so I made a set. I think I drilled something like 495 holes with a center drill. But, I enjoyed doing it!


----------



## awander (Apr 14, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Plates are usually numbered 1,2 and 3. The dows are also numbered......



"dows"?:thinking:


----------

